# Berserk in Dresden



## Guldal (Apr 5, 2019)

Below is the loot, that I brought home from Dresdner Ostern 2019. I kind of felt like a kid running amok in a candy store!

Popow:



P. hirsutissimum var. esquirolei (I have put more pics in the Paphiopedilum section)

Sam Tsui, Orchid Inn:



From the back: P. lowii fma. aureum ('fma. ½ album Half and Half' x fma. album 'Albino Beauty')
P. lowii fma. album ('Albino Beauty' x self)
P. rothschildianum ('Perfecto' x 'Raptor') P. stonei ('New Dimensions' x 'The Best')
P. callosum ('Perfect Circle' x 'Vini Beauty') P. hainanense ('Perfect Wings' x 'Silver Wings')
P. hennisianum fma. christiansenii ('Green Delight' x self)








The P. lowii fma. aureum had a long inflorecence with several buds. I cut it to avoid undue stress to the plant. One of my travel companions suggested to put it in water, and as I did so, it bloomed after a couple of days. Hopefully this is a foretaste of pleasures to come!




From the back: P. concolor ('Full Moon' x 'Perfecto') + fma. album, P. delenatii fma. vinicolor ('Purple Delight' x self), P. barbigerum 'Albino Beauty' (division), P. hainanense ('Wide Wings' x self)
P. vietnamense

Wenquing Perner, Hengduan Mountains Biotechnology:



From the back: P. x lushuiense (natural hybrid P. villosum x P. spicerianum)
P. emersonii P. emersonii
P. armeniacum P. tranlienianum P. gratrixianum var. daoense

Miscellaneous: 


 
From the back: P. cilliolare (Mt. Sumagaya Creek Orchids)
Bulbophyllum (Mt. SCO) P. fowliei ((Mt. SCO)
P. wenshanense fma. album (Cramer Orchideen) Bulbophyllum (Mt. SCO)
Sophronitis mantiquera (Floralia)

I'll probably have to eat porridge for the rest of the month as my bank account seems pretty much emptied. But why give a damn, when rich on cultural/floral capital!

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Apr 5, 2019)

Wow. Some really nice stuff there.


----------



## fibre (Apr 5, 2019)

What a treasure of hopes!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm so jealous of those emersoniis. And the vietnamense too. I'd have a hard time not going broke with all those choices.


----------



## abax (Apr 6, 2019)

WOOHOO! Happy shopping! Lovely, healthy plants,
but no Phrags??????


----------



## orchid527 (Apr 6, 2019)

Looks like you have a lot of nice plants there. I don't know if berserk is the best choice of words. I mean what are you supposed to do? All of those plants needed a good home. It is almost an act of kindness to have saved them from the suffering they might have experienced otherwise. Mike


----------



## Guldal (Apr 6, 2019)

abax said:


> ...but no Phrags??????



My travel companions saw to them...as did they with Dendrobium, Cattleya, Masdevalia, Chysis, Comparettia, etc, etc.

We were, by the way, in vain in our quest for Clowesia rosea for another board member of our local orchid society...Floralia had brought one (I think, due to some algae problem inflicting the rest), which they sold in no time. The other latin americans had none. Carmen from Ecuador said with a grin, as I enquired: "No, I'm sorry... but if you have one, we would love to buy it!"

And to Mike: I like your perspective... and you may be right, it might be seen as a rather self-effacing act of mercy! I kind of feel a halo coming on!


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Apr 7, 2019)

"I kind of feel a halo coming on!"

You're are true saint


----------



## musa (Apr 7, 2019)

We have St. Francis and St. Leonhard for animals, so it feels right to me to have now St. Jens for plants!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2019)

Not berserk, enthusiastic! Nice acquisitions, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 30, 2019)

Are Popow plants very expensive even within Germany? You got some nice stuff there!


----------



## Guldal (May 30, 2019)

I wouldn't say, that Popow is expensive as such...of course they sometimes offer something special and charges accordingly....but I have over the years bought a lot of good, quality plants from them - at what I would call absolutely fair prices...and they have always offered good and customer friendly service. Sometimes they also have nice thing on offer, maybe even more so, if you meet them at exhibitions.

The esquirolei in this thread cost me 80 Euro, appr. $90 - when I compared with the more 'standard' ones, they also sold in Dresden for 50 Euro, appr. $55, I gather mine was some kind of exhibition offer and would definately say, that mine was the better buy. 

Popow also sometimes have good offers or rarer stuff on their ebay-site on ebay.de. Earlier this year I bought, what seems a very well grown clone of Bublbophyllum lasiochillum, 'Dark Cap', for EUR 35, little less than $40 (https://www.ebay.de/itm/Bulbophyllum-lasiochilum-Black-Cap-XL-BS-Orchid-species/382762890392?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649). After some deliberation and after they lowered the cost with EUR 50, I've just bought P. platyphyllum 'Lost Giant' (or more probable 'Lost Giant' x self - syn. P. stonei var. platyphyllum). It cost me the neat sum of EUR 189, appr. $210 - but I can't remember, when I've seen that species on sale on these shores (https://www.ebay.de/itm/Paphiopedil...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649).


----------



## BrucherT (May 31, 2019)

Awesome display of purchases!! What are they potted in? I hope you show the concolor when it opens...that sheath looks impressive! I’m going to see Sam next week, hopefully...I live about 90 miles from him.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 12, 2019)

*'In my defense, I was left unsupervised'*

Those are my words when I lug back umpteenth number of plants from a show! LOL

Great buys! Hopefully see them in bloom within the year!


----------

